# desert camping



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to start camping out in the wilds now the temperature has gone down. 

I have lots of experience camping in other parts of the world but have never camped here. 

Have a decent enough tent from UK days, sleeping bags, cool box/esky, chairs, portable bbq. 

Anything else I need to think of and any good camping spots please.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Never go out without another vehicle. Bread board and shovel.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Get one of those battery packs so you can recharge your phone while out there, or make sure to have a car adapter for the charger. Depending on how deep you go into the desert, you should have reception on your cell phone. 

It's key to have that with you, a charged phone with a data plan, will help you find your way back in case required, and of course to get in touch with anyone in case needed...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

will be in convoy

bread board? really?

tbh I'm pretty well kitted up with sand ladders etc already so may leave the BB at home


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Get one of those battery packs so you can recharge your phone while out there, or make sure to have a car adapter for the charger. Depending on how deep you go into the desert, you should have reception on your cell phone.
> 
> It's key to have that with you, a charged phone with a data plan, will help you find your way back in case required, and of course to get in touch with anyone in case needed...


yeah I want a to totally separate battery pack. Had one in the UK after I flattened a car battery with a fridge whilst camping. More necessary here for sure but no sign of them on sale at Ace yesterday  Any ideas or do I need to get one shipped?


----------



## MikeAlphaWhiskey (Mar 26, 2012)

Checked out a pretty awesome spot that wasn't too technical of a drive in the mountains between Dubai and Oman. Those off road books at Adventure HQ are a real gem to get lost without actually getting lost.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Depends how far you want to go to camp, and what kind of real terrain you're looking for. 

Fossil Rock and the like isn't too far, and is easy enough to get in and out of - but the area is usually chock full of people.

If you're with another vehicle the sand ladders aren't really necessary, I'd only have them if you were going out alone. Never needed them even when I have done it alone.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not been to fossil rock so that will be on the list

Ideally more remote places though

Now AD based so ultimately for weekend convenience Liwa/Empty Quarter trips will be the aim by end of winter


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Not been to fossil rock so that will be on the list
> 
> Ideally more remote places though
> 
> Now AD based so ultimately for weekend convenience Liwa/Empty Quarter trips will be the aim by end of winter


The driving and camping is much, much better in Abu Dhabi. Fossil Rock is alright to look at, but the area around it is pretty rubbish.

If you want something close to 'home', I'd suggest places like Sweihan, Al Khatim, Al Khazna, Remah. Pretty much heading east towards Al Ain. It's close enough to civilisation (like an ADNOC Oasis store), whilst still being near the dunes - with lots of room to find yourself a quiet spot.

If you do fancy heading west, there's always Hameem - that's basically east of the Liwa Oasis road. Easier driving and also quieter than Liwa itself.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions - will definitely check out those places. 

.....and heh at the first post ever here (other than mine) saying something in AD is better than Dubai!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> .....and heh at the first post ever here (other than mine) saying something in AD is better than Dubai!


I am sure he meant the Emirate, not the City... :nono: and just because it is nicer to go camping where less civilized... 

Just drove back from AD this afternoon, can't wait to get out...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

ccr said:


> I am sure he meant the Emirate, not the City... :nono: and just because it is nicer to go camping where less civilized...
> 
> Just drove back from AD this afternoon, can't wait to get out...


I lived 15 years in Abu Dhabi compared to about 2 in Dubai.

I might prefer Dubai these days, but my heart will always be in Abu Dabs :spy:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> thanks for the suggestions - will definitely check out those places.
> 
> .....and heh at the first post ever here (other than mine) saying something in AD is better than Dubai!


Six of one and half a dozen of the other these days, good and bad things about both.

I wouldn't fancy registering a 4x4 in Abu Dhabi right now, people are getting punk'd for the most minor thing.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

exactly about 6 of one etc. it's pretty impossible to comment without living in them both for a while

I'm the opposite of you though only 5 years in Dubai and now 2 years in AD

what do you mean by the 2nd sentence? I registered one yesterday in AD. You have me worried...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> exactly about 6 of one etc. it's pretty impossible to comment without living in them both for a while
> 
> I'm the opposite of you though only 5 years in Dubai and now 2 years in AD
> 
> what do you mean by the 2nd sentence? I registered one yesterday in AD. You have me worried...


ADP licensing is a lot stricter than the RTA in Dubs. Even the slightest mods are being failed during annual checks, even some fitted and sold through the dealers! It started a year or so back when ADP decided to copy Sharjah police's rules practices. 

All of your custom bumpers, bullbars, lights and lightbars pretty much have to go before you register it. Not necessarily the case in Dubai.

Admittedly I'm driving a stock vehicle right now, but just a matter of time before I start lifting and customising.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

OK I see. No mods get on mine but will bear that in mind thanks.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> OK I see. No mods get on mine but will bear that in mind thanks.


What is one driving anyway?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

2013 patrol


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> 2013 patrol


Ooo-er 

The bulletproof, hard-as-nails Y61. or the nampy pampy Y62?


----------



## JumirahJack (Sep 4, 2013)

There are some lovely spots going out from AR/Motor City area, near bab al shams/the cycling thing I think it was.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

... is this your gay life-partner?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

lol!

do I have never met Jack as far as I know...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a drive out to Qasr al Sarab provides some great camping opportunities.

Take the roadway off the mainroad to the hotel, then drive on past until the road becomes a track, then do as you please!
Some big sand out there, and plenty of flat areas for camping.

opportunity for a 5* cuppa and visit to the traps at Qasr al Sarab on the way home.
the amount of sand that fell OUT of the car as the valet took it away last time was embarrassing!


----------



## Jpetro1 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Let me know what you find*

If you find any good spots please let me know. We don't have a 4wd yet just a sedan but we are looking for good camping near Abu Dhabi. We just got here in September so still new. Thanks


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jpetro1 said:


> If you find any good spots please let me know. We don't have a 4wd yet just a sedan but we are looking for good camping near Abu Dhabi. We just got here in September so still new. Thanks


Ya3ni, practically anywhere in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

vantage said:


> a drive out to Qasr al Sarab provides some great camping opportunities.
> 
> Take the roadway off the mainroad to the hotel, then drive on past until the road becomes a track, then do as you please!
> Some big sand out there, and plenty of flat areas for camping.
> ...


I was there yesterday if you mean the track after the car park and behind the staff accommodation. Need to go back with camping gear soon as a good suggestion thanks.


----------

